# Koi- Bildschirmschoner !



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Ich habe ein sehr schönen Bildschirmschoner gefunden.
Schaut mal rein:

http://www.screengardens.com

Ich werde mal versuchen eine Vollversion oder ein Crack zu saugen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Harti...

diesen Bildschirmschoner haben wir letztes Jahr auf der Interkoi in Arcen 
auch gesehen.... er ist schon schön... aber sie wollten zwischen 30 und 40 €... doch ein wenig heftig...
aber wenn du ne Vollversion hast, kannst du sie mir ja auch schicken...

besten Dank schon...  

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Harti, 
mir auch schicken. 
Ist mir nämlich auch zu teuer. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hi Harti

wenns dir nichts ausmacht könntest du mir das Teil auch schicken . Bitte .


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hi!

Ihr könnt euch da deine Testversion downloaden.
Es ist dann halt nur ein Logo auf der linken Seite zu sehen.
Ansonsten ist alles wie bei der registrierten Version.

Bin noch am Suchen wegen Key oder Crack .
Es ist schwieriger als gedacht. :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

*:::*

Hallo Harti,

die Programme sind ja auf Emule zu finden ... und in den exe. Dateien ist kein Crack drin ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

*Re: :::*



			
				Administrator schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Harti,
> 
> die Programme sind ja auf Emule zu finden ... und in den exe. Dateien ist kein Crack drin ?



Ne da ist keiner dabei.
Das ist nur das, was du auch auf der Living-Pond- HP runterladen kannst.
Du brauchst ein CD-Key + dazugehörigen Registrierungsschlüssel.
oder ein Keygen.

Aber eigentlich stört der Schriftzug ja nicht wirklich unten links.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

Problem ist, daß nach jedem Aufruf ein Fisch aus der Auswahl verschwindet...

naja, ich schau mir das mal am Abend an...

bis dahin
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

hmmm.... nicht übel, gar nicht so leicht zu finden, die nummer...

aber ich geb nicht auf, meld mich wenn ich was hab
lg
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

Doogie schrieb:
			
		

> Problem ist, daß nach jedem Aufruf ein Fisch aus der Auswahl verschwindet...
> 
> naja, ich schau mir das mal am Abend an...
> 
> ...



Bei mir nicht. 

Am Besten, wir legen alle zusammen und kaufen uns ein Key und den Reg.code dazu.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

Glaub das wird so einfach nicht gehen...
So wie ich das einschätze braucht jede Installation einen eigenen Key.

Aber, so genial wie dieser Screensaver aussieht bin ich bereit das Risiko einzugehen und mir eine Voll-Version zu leisten.


Mal sehen, vielleicht find ich wen, der mir das zu Ostern schenken will 
;-)


lG
Doogie
(P.S.: hab nur mehr 8 Fische zur Auswahl, jedesmal kommt die Meldung daß wieder einer aus dem Teich entflohen ist... )


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

*Crack?*

Moin!
Warum finde ich das irgendwie nicht gut, dass hier in aller Öffentlichkeit über Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums diskutiert wird?  
Liebe Mitarbeiter der BSI: Das hier ist ein verspäteter Aprilscherz. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.
Cy,
hKl


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Apr. 2004)

*Re: Crack?*



			
				HKL schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Warum finde ich das irgendwie nicht gut, dass hier in aller Öffentlichkeit über Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums diskutiert wird?
> Liebe Mitarbeiter der BSI: Das hier ist ein verspäteter Aprilscherz. Hoffe ich jedenfalls.
> Cy,
> hKl



Nicht so ängstlich  :razz:  !

Kennst du keine Boards, wo es um Digital-TV  geht und des Hellewerdens einiger dunkler Sender?
Hast du noch nie Key- und Serialseiten besucht und dir was runtergeladen?
Hast du noch nie Musik, Software und Filme mit Edonkey oder Emule gesaugt?
Bezahlst du GEZ-Gebür und glaubst, daß du das musst? 

Wenn das zutrifft , dann hat die Einschüchterung und Verblendung der deutschen Medien eine volle Wirkung bei dir erzielt. 
Das solltest du ändern.  

@Doggy 

In der Registry steht nichts weiter.

Ich denke , wenn man ihn kauft bekommt man eine CD mit CD-key.
Dann muss man die CD freischalten per mail.
Du schickst den Systemkey und bekommst ein Reg.key.
Also wenn du neu installierst, musst du immer dir ein Re.key anfordern.

Umständlich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

Hi HKL,

natürlich hast Du recht, geistiges Eigentum ist es wert respektiert zu werden, und keiner von uns denkt hier daran jemandem zu schaden. Es geht lediglich um die Herausforderung an der Sache. Ein bisschen herumtüffteln wie den der Kopierschutz funktionieren könnte, etc..

Aber, damit hier keine falschen Gedanken geschürt werden und dieses Thema sicherlich mehr als nur OFF TOPIC ist würde ich darum bitten diese Diskussion nur mehr per PM weiterzuführen. 

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

Roger !!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

zur Info

hab mir das Teil gekauft, und bin nun nach einer Woche, wo ich endlich meinen Freischaltungscode bekommen hab happy damit

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

Na Endlich   !
Haben sie dich doch nicht vergessen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Apr. 2004)

nach 5 mails...


----------

